# Maybe the best trained cats in the world



## Paco Dennis (Aug 23, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/wve132


----------



## Bella (Aug 23, 2022)

That was great, I loved it! The monkey men were fun, too!


----------

